

Duke to shutdown Usenet server, home to the first electronic newsgroups - TheKid
http://news.duke.edu/2010/05/usenet.html

======
ableal
Also arrived at via
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/05/20/usenet_duke_server/> , which also has
a link to a 1992 history
([http://www.virtualschool.edu/mon/Internet/HaubenEvolutionNet...](http://www.virtualschool.edu/mon/Internet/HaubenEvolutionNetnews.html)
).

By the way, not all in the Duke piece is to be taken as gospel. I think the
1983 "get a file from one computer to another across the country" may actually
have been UUCP (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUCP> ). And Arpanet was already
on, with FTP, etc. although at relatively few sites.

(A couple of years later, getting a complete Emacs tarball from
prep.ai.mit.edu was still a sporting proposition - watching hash characters
march across the terminal on an ftp without auto-resume - actually, no resume
at all, just retry ...)

